# First Cheese Smoke - EVER!



## Traeger.Rage.BBQ (May 1, 2018)

I have been having fits getting my A-MAZE-N tray to smoke. I have a downdraft hood on a Traeger Pro 34” with a Smoke Daddy PID controller. With the fan being off so much the air turnover kept sniffing out my tray.

I had a little experiment today with the tray using a combo of wood chips and pellets and activated just the fan with the controller. Smoking like a champ while I was snacking on some cheese after my lawn chores!

TEST TIME!!!

I have no idea how lownis the best temp but the probe directly in the Cheese is sitting on a steady 89 degrees with a lot of smoke. Wood chips are a blend (apple, cherry, mesquite, pecan) and the pellets are all 100% pecan.


----------



## bdskelly (May 1, 2018)

Looks delicious. B


----------



## Traeger.Rage.BBQ (May 1, 2018)

bdskelly said:


> Looks delicious. B


Thanks B,

Patiently Waiting!

Pat


----------



## zwiller (May 1, 2018)

Looks great!  Smoked cheese is crazy good.  Totally addicted.  First run was some with cob for 4 hours and that is just over the tops for us.  Did a split batch for 2 and 3 hours a month or so ago and anxious to try that but trying to stay out of it.  Rocking a few beers after lawn chores too and some pepper jack and am totally digging the additional heat the smoke gives the cheese.  Remember to keep some basic notes.  As a homebrewer, the best advise I give to not to obsess about the last batch is to start planning your next!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 2, 2018)

Your right on the edge of getting the smoker too hot, anything over about 90 degrees & the softer cheese's will start to melt. I have to put a pan of ice or frozen water bottles in my smoker, if the outside temp is above 60 degrees. They look like they are doing just fine right now though!
Al


----------



## Traeger.Rage.BBQ (May 2, 2018)

zwiller said:


> Looks great!  Smoked cheese is crazy good.  Totally addicted.  First run was some with cob for 4 hours and that is just over the tops for us.  Did a split batch for 2 and 3 hours a month or so ago and anxious to try that but trying to stay out of it.  Rocking a few beers after lawn chores too and some pepper jack and am totally digging the additional heat the smoke gives the cheese.  Remember to keep some basic notes.  As a homebrewer, the best advise I give to not to obsess about the last batch is to start planning your next!


That was the very first thing we noticed was the increased heat of the peppered cheeses. We didn’t rest the cheese at all. I think the grandbaby ate her own weight.


SmokinAl said:


> Your right on the edge of getting the smoker too hot, anything over about 90 degrees & the softer cheese's will start to melt. I have to put a pan of ice or frozen water bottles in my smoker, if the outside temp is above 60 degrees. They look like they are doing just fine right now though!
> Al


ABSOLUTELY THE ORECISE HELP I NEEDED!!!

My summer temps can hit 100 degrees. The ambient air temp was mid 80’s during this smoke. Looking for tweaks to add a baffle to my downdraft hood to expel all the heat when it’s not wanted.

Thanks Fellas, 
Pat


----------



## forktender (May 4, 2018)

That looks awesome!!!!
A good way to keep the heat down is to prop the door open with a small chunk of wood then place a stand fan set on high blowing on the smoker. Where I live the daytime temps hit high 90's to 100+* in the summer.
I smoke cheese year round using the fan with the smoker door propped open an inch an ah 16'' Amazing smoke tube full of dust and chips and an Amazing Maze full of a comp blend of pellets.
I get about 4 hours of thin smoke using this method.....chedder, pepper jack and gooda are freak'in amazing smoked.
I've never needed ice or water, I just make sure to smoke on the coolest nights that have a good breeze going.
Damn good stuff, on crackers, grilled cheese sandwiches or for beer drinking and waiting for your meat to get done.


----------



## Traeger.Rage.BBQ (May 4, 2018)

forktender said:


> That looks awesome!!!!
> A good way to keep the heat down is to prop the door open with a small chunk of wood then place a stand fan set on high blowing on the smoker. Where I live the daytime temps hit high 90's to 100+* in the summer.
> I smoke cheese year round using the fan with the smoker door propped open an inch an ah 16'' Amazing smoke tube full of dust and chips and an Amazing Maze full of a comp blend of pellets.
> I get about 4 hours of thin smoke using this method.....chedder, pepper jack and gooda are freak'in amazing smoked.
> ...



Those are my summer temps in North Texas also.

I did this first smoke with the 5X8 maze with pecan pellets and a mixture of apple, cherry, mesquite, pecan chips. The smokeflavor came out a tick too strong for us, though we didn’t seal it and allow it to mellow.

The following day I did another short smoke with a nut assortment and the -a-maze-n expandable tube with just the pecan pellets. That smoke flavor and technique was more appealing to us. Though it is worth noting I tweaked my downdraft hood with a baffle to vent the heat and stale smoke.

Some trial and error to find that sweet spot that appeals to us.

Now to perfect the sealing and resting period to allow the smoke flavor to mellow and fully infuse the cheese and/or nuts.

Thank You Kindly for the technique tricks.
Pat


----------



## Bearcarver (May 6, 2018)

Looking Good, Pat !!

Bear


I like to keep a few Jugs of Frozen water in my extra freezer for when needed, and it comes in handy when Smoking Cheese:


----------



## Traeger.Rage.BBQ (May 12, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Looking Good, Pat !!
> 
> Bear
> 
> ...


Taking notes, Bear.

Thank You Kindly for showing me your setup.

Pat


----------

